# Convert all to Black and White, don't change individual exposures???



## hillsadam (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi everyone

so, here's my situation,

did an event last night which took place in 3 different rooms, have tweaked exposures and contrast etc.. for 400 odd photos, I've exported them all as colour and good to go!

now what I'd really love to do is supply a Black and White version of all the images, I know I can change the first one and sync but then exposure etc... will be matched to that image which won't work for later on shots,

Is there a quicker way than going through every image and pressing v? also I would like to quickly undo so that my catalogue is back to colour once they have been exported?

thoughts???

Adam


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 15, 2012)

The way I do this is to select them in Library, and create a new collection (Cmd N / Ctrl N) ticking the box to create new virtual copies. Hit V, and they're all the default black and white.

So you now have the colour master and a B&W virtual copy (with the little turned up corner).

Also, work in Auto Sync mode in Develop. You can select x of these B&Ws which require similar B&W adjustments, and each adjustment applies to all simultaneously and saves you wasting time going through the Sync. Just make sure Film Strip is visible so you don't accidentally adjust images.

John


----------



## tzalman (Apr 15, 2012)

When you used the Synch function you are presented with a checklist of which parameters you want to synchronize. You can choose one, several or all, so you can, if you wish, synch only the conversion to B/W.


----------

